# when do you fertilize your hay fields



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have both grass mix and straight Alfalfa fields, I fertilize after 1st cutting with 50-40-80 plus 5S and 10Br on grass and 0-60-120 plus 5S and 10BR on the alfalfa. Then I give the Alfalfa the same again after 3rd or 4th. I think I need more N on the grass but if it turns dry after 1st cutting the N is leached out and never used. If I apply fertilizer before 1st cutting I could put on more N but that can cause the hay to be harder to dry down and gets coarse faster. Any suggestions I think I could go 80 to 100 units of N in the spring.I am going try applying before 1st cutting on the poorest yielding fields and may add some alfalfa or clover seed to the fertilizer. any suggestions thanks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

This wont help with the grass but I would suggest to put at least 5 times the sulfur on the alfalfa. Alfalfa really likes sulfur.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't recognize what BR stands for...you're not talking about boron are you?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

yes boron and I put 5 lbs of elemental sulfur The alfalfa is yielding well 15 4x5 round bales and 1920 sm sq bales from 22 acres not bad. Grass hay has been all over the map 50 to 60 bales/acre to 90 to 100 bales/acre on others same fertilizer. Was more noticeable this year because hay was put up earlier and better quality.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Liquid dairy cow manure in the spring and in between cuttings...


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm 35 miles from downtown Chicago one it is not available and two the local homeowners would break out the tar and feathers so thanks but no


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fertilize after 1st cutting, put down 2-10-50 (roughly, it is 20% DAP, 80% P, custom blend in MY area.

Larry


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Without soil testing it's like driving around a strange city without a map.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

yes and no on soil testing you can track yields you can figure you replacement fertilizer needs I don't own the ground so I am not interested in over fertilizing to build the soil up for someone else.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

Fertilize start of spring growing season per soil test

Hit w nitrogen as soon as I get first cut

Skip 2nd cut heat is just too bad

Fertilize again sept then hope for a third cut


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help I guess I will have to try some new application times and see what happens


----------

